# Seiko Lcd Worldtime



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know you lot think Im mad buying these old things...









This came this morning, not the one I 'won' a few weeks ago but another that came up on ebay...Not cheap but the condition is amazing, allmost as new, the battery hatch slot is a little scratched from changes but thats it! Even the bracelet is unmarked no swirlies or anything....

Amazing for a 30 year old LCD..The display is bright and strong...Im very happy with this one...

That makes 3 vintage LCDs in very very good contition, Ill try to get a group shot....


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well done, reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great find jase, i like these myself, they always get good prices on fleabay


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers, yes it did


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Snap!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad youve still got it Paul....


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

It is only 25 years old. I purchased mine new in 1982 and it was a brand new model.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh yep, your right Ron, perhaps Im not as old as I feel


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Jason, If yours is in great condition, I'd love to see a few photo's, will you post them?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, the Worldtime is in my first post, here are the others..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another fine example, I can see that LCD collection growing again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> It is only 25 years old. I purchased mine new in 1982 and it was a brand new model.


Actually I think it came out in 77 Ron


----------

